# Filling skirt guard fender holes.



## Goldslinger (Oct 8, 2020)

Anybody try to weld up these small holes? I would like to use these on a boys project.


----------



## Mikes bikes (Oct 8, 2020)

Goldslinger said:


> Anybody try to weld up these small holes? I would like to use these on a boys project.



Hello from Va State
if you will put in search box upper right side
1935 Bluebird
in the 4th section there’s a man in California working on the fender holes
Velocipedist Co thread 
good luck with you work! 
Mikes bikes


----------



## srfndoc (Oct 8, 2020)

JB Weld and sanding would probably work.


----------



## Freqman1 (Oct 9, 2020)

Any competent welder can knock these out pretty quicky. With JB Weld, bondo, or glass you always run the risk of the stuff popping out or cracking. Weld, grind, paint, done. V/r Shawn


----------



## Krakatoa (Oct 9, 2020)

Imo this is not really time/cost effective to do this nor easy. Think about it you're filling maybe 12 small holes per side... 24 different holes to weld, smooth and de warp. Your metal guy would need to be very competent to achieve a flaw free job. There are some other ways to do it...with epoxy base & bondo surface for intstance that are less invasive but still time intensive. I've only seen the welding method done in folly or desperation if the original rear fender is unobtainable. Much easier in most cases to source a correct non skirt guard holed fender.

Here is an example of this having been done, looks like they gave up!!









						Prewar Bicycle Monark 5 Bar Project  | eBay
					

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Prewar Bicycle Monark 5 Bar Project at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



					rover.ebay.com


----------



## birdzgarage (Oct 10, 2020)

A flaw free job welding it is not a problem if you know what your doing.the problem is this type of work does not come cheap.2 or so hours of work at a minimum of 75 per hour.i wouldn't do it for any less.at that price,just get another fender.unless you can prep and paint ,that is another 50 plus an hour to have someone good handle it.unless you have friends or relatives that will do it cheap or free.


----------



## bikejunk (Oct 11, 2020)

a little hole like that could be brazed -that is what I did in years past -now I just wait for the right fender


----------



## tommydale1950 (Oct 11, 2020)

show a photo of fender and or application . i or someone may have one  ....


----------



## Ernbar (Oct 11, 2020)

Use masking tape on the fender underside  to cover the hole and provide support for JBWeld applied on the hole . Let dry, remove tape and carefully sand then use some primer and sand again. You will get a perfect repair.


----------



## Goldslinger (Oct 11, 2020)

I have this set of ,I believe rain gutter fenders that I want to use on an old schwinn project. The fenders are in excellent shape . Everything is going to need painted  anyways.
I have pretty good mig skills. I was just afraid these are so thin that the mig was not right for the job. I have a Willys Jeep I restored and I lost count at 280 small drilled holes I filled in.I have never brazed before but that may be an option.  It is going to be a a custom project. Maybe some copper rivets in the holes would be neat. Thanks for your all your input. I like taking these old girls bikes and repurposing the for something cool.


----------



## 1motime (Oct 12, 2020)

Try to source a fender with no holes.  Weld is the best choice.  Paint does not like brass repairs.  JB will only fall out with time.


----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 12, 2020)

Krakatoa said:


> Imo this is not really time/cost effective to do this nor easy. Think about it you're filling maybe 12 small holes per side... 24 different holes to weld, smooth and de warp. Your metal guy would need to be very competent to achieve a flaw free job. There are some other ways to do it...with epoxy base & bondo surface for intstance that are less invasive but still time intensive. I've only seen the welding method done in folly or desperation if the original rear fender is unobtainable. Much easier in most cases to source a correct non skirt guard holed fender.
> 
> Here is an example of this having been done, looks like they gave up!!
> 
> ...



Those fender holes were filled by a very competent Cabe member.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Oct 12, 2020)

that would be a simple job, even with a mig. those who lack the experience with thin metal can use a copper backer to put on the back side of the weld. the weld won't stick to the copper making it easier to fill the hole. 

I've never used a tig, but that would be the best way to go. less heat, and less to grind


----------



## Krakatoa (Oct 12, 2020)

fordmike65 said:


> Those fender holes were filled by a very competent Cabe member.



Mike I didn't say the job was incompetent. I said it looked like they gave up on the project. And it was shown more as an example of the technique. Btw since you are familliar with this person and job maybe you could ask them how much they charged to do it? In the future I'm going to start bowing out of giving an opinion on these kinds of threads because there's always somebody that says it's so easy and cheap to get a good result when it's not.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Oct 12, 2020)

it's easy and cheap.


----------



## Krakatoa (Oct 12, 2020)

49autocycledeluxe said:


> it's easy and cheap.




There you go guys send all your skirt guard jobs inquiries to the above member.


----------



## birdzgarage (Oct 12, 2020)

49autocycledeluxe said:


> it's easy and cheap.



Yes,if you can do it yourself.


----------

